#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίων

## Efpalinos

Υποχρεωτική θα είναι η έκδοση «πιστοποιητικού ενεργειακής απόδοσης» για τις νέες οικοδομές, τα παλαιά κτίρια άνω των 1.000 τ.μ. που ανακαινίζονται ριζικά, καθώς και για τα ακίνητα άνω των 50 τ.μ. που πωλούνται ή ενοικιάζονται, σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτιρίων που θα εφαρμοστεί από τον Απρίλιο.

περισσότερα εδώ - in.gr

----------


## dimkourt

*Σε διαβούλευση το σχέδιο του υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος για τα «πράσινα» κτίρια*

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...4&lngDtrID=251

και

http://www.opengov.gr/minenv/

----------

